# gunsmoked tail lights pic



## integman (May 2, 2011)

i like it but i think u should have use the spray on tint, its alot cheaper


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks good. How much does it affect the tail light visibility during the night? Wonder how much it would be affected during a foggy night. Keep your eye out for those behind you.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Spray tint dulls over time. Begins to look like crap. If you spray it use a mixture of 90% clear 10% black and spray using a real spray gun. Lasts forever.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Safe is always good. That's why I bought the gun smoked and not dark, I have smoked headlights and thought the back lights had to be one color darker. The lights are still bright front and back and at night u won't even know I have the lights tinted so I'm glad for that!!!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I thought about that, I just didn't have the tools ( spray gun )


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW!
I like
very nice work chefmaster87.
i LOVE every mod youve done so far!

Where did you buy your headlight tint? and how much was it?


----------



## BlackBelt2025 (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks great! 

What did you use on the bottom of the bumper to make it black? I really want to do that on mine.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

can you take some pics of it at night? Curious as to the light output.
I think that looks very sharp!


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

70x7 said:


> can you take some pics of it at night? Curious as to the light output.
> I think that looks very sharp!


 
I too would like to see a pic with light output.

Looks great!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Blackbelt2025, thanks and the bottom bumper is black vinyl and it was about 25.00 dollars. It took about 20 mins to put on wasn't hard. At all 
I'll put some pics of the lights on tonight when it gets dark, thanks everybody


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks nice! I used the VHT nightshades spray on mine. I've used it on my last 2 vehicles, and I have to disagree with that above comment. It never dulled over time and I had that on my truck tail lights for over 5 years. I'd thought about doing the vinyl instead, but since I had the spray already, I went ahead and saved myself the money...plus it doesn't cost more than $12 for a can.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> i order gunsmoked film covers of Amazon.com and put them on yesterday. it took me about hour and a half. it was my first time doing this so i tryed and it came out good.
> 
> The film that i order was thick and when i put the heat gun to it i was able to pull the film. after it was on i cut out the white strip and that was it, in total i spent 59.99 for the tint & kit and 7.99 shipping.


i have 7 feet of carbon fiber vinyl that im trying to get rid of and was thinking of putting it on the bottom of the rear bumper as well. Anyone think that will look good on a black cruze??


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> Looks nice! I used the VHT nightshades spray on mine. I've used it on my last 2 vehicles, and I have to disagree with that above comment. It never dulled over time and I had that on my truck tail lights for over 5 years. I'd thought about doing the vinyl instead, but since I had the spray already, I went ahead and saved myself the money...plus it doesn't cost more than $12 for a can.


 Do you wax over the nightshades to keep them shiny?


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Memphis said:


> Do you wax over the nightshades to keep them shiny?


Nope..never had to wax over it. I just kept the lights clean..which was hard to do with a 4 wheel drive truck. I miss it, it was a NICE truck


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i have 7 feet of carbon fiber vinyl that im trying to get rid of and was thinking of putting it on the bottom of the rear bumper as well. Anyone think that will look good on a black cruze??


I think it'd look good...and maybe do the chrome piece on the trunk too. :th_coolio:


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> Nope..never had to wax over it. I just kept the lights clean..which was hard to do with a 4 wheel drive truck. I miss it, it was a NICE truck


 Your one of the very few then. Ive seen at least 20 or more vehicles over the past 3 years spray ons that dull over time and the majority of them used nightshades.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I say do it!!!!! I would love to use carbon fiber, even if the car is black I have seen black vinyl on it and it's noticeable, I say try it and if not take if off u never know untell u try!!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

*gunsmoked tail lights at night....*

so i hope this works pictures with gunsmoked tail lights in the day, sunset, and night


----------



## integman (May 2, 2011)

were did u get the smoked headlights


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I bought the smoked headlights on amazon.com


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

they look way darker in your first pic than your second ones. Maybe the night time vs the light?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yea during the day they are dark and at night u won't know I had tinted lights, it works out and still keeping it safe for the people around me


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

no i meant the 2 day pictures


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would do it, just like that too. I just have no idea how lol... :\


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Was this the RVinyl tint kit? If so, I'm assuming you got the 60" kit. Was there too much excess?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I went with the pre-kit cause I though it would be easier and it was!!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> I went with the pre-kit cause I though it would be easier and it was!!


Where did you find them, I'm searching all over Amazon, I'm about to switch to google. lol.

Edit: I just went straight to RVinyl and checked out the precut- the whole she-bang is about $75...


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yea that is about what I payed, I know I got rip off but it saved time


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

WOO! Just found the RVinyl precut on ebay FROM RVinyl for only $20! If I send in 4 Hi Res shots of the finished product, they'll rebate my $20!!! FREE TINT! lol


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

They're $20 on ebay


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

boats4life said:


> WOO! Just found the RVinyl precut on ebay FROM RVinyl for only $20! If I send in 4 Hi Res shots of the finished product, they'll rebate my $20!!! FREE TINT! lol


And yes they will! However, when I bought this for my Impala, I got pissed off and threw it in the trash because it was a pita


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

What no way can u put a link


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Here you go!

Pro Taillight Tint Film Smoke Chevrolet Cruze 2011 | eBay


----------



## cruzinworld (Aug 19, 2011)

looks pretty slick


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks boats4life, your the man


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Yup, let me know when you need to find something, I can usually pull up some obscure stuff...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Ok, so they came in today, and... I should not be allowed to do any kind of tint job, lol. It was a learning experience to say the least. I'm going to leave it on for at least a day or two to see if the sun helps any, but... ugh. I mean, just look...

BTW, sorry for the dirty car.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> i order gunsmoked film covers of Amazon.com and put them on yesterday. it took me about hour and a half. it was my first time doing this so i tryed and it came out good.
> 
> The film that i order was thick and when i put the heat gun to it i was able to pull the film. after it was on i cut out the white strip and that was it, in total i spent 59.99 for the tint & kit and 7.99 shipping.


 
Now _that_ is one beautiful car. Nice job! ccasion14:


----------



## boardgrl787 (Nov 1, 2011)

what did you use to cut out the white? Just an exacto knife?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice they came out better than what I did lol it took me two times to do it some what right. I'm ordering another par soon so maybe the third time will be the charm!!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

And yes use a exacto knife!! But don't push hard on the taillight.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

They're peeling, so I'm gonna take em off and just nightshade em. I'll still keep the white clear though.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good idea!!


----------



## Cvarg (Nov 26, 2011)

I had my tail lights tinted yesterday and it looks great especially at night!








When you hit the breaks it's as if they are not even tinted.


----------



## chevyfan (Dec 19, 2011)

How did it apply with the small bubble on the outside part of the tail light?

Also, the backup clear part comes cut out already of the template?

Thanks!


----------



## asu39 (May 19, 2012)

Cvarg said:


> I had my tail lights tinted yesterday and it looks great especially at night!
> View attachment 3246
> 
> 
> When you hit the breaks it's as if they are not even tinted.


What did you use to tint them? Also it looks like you blacked out the Chevy logo. How did you do that?


----------

